# Ariens S-12 locking differential



## DavidButch (Nov 23, 2020)

Hey all! I've recently bought a house, and discovered a 1975 S12 (931001) Ariens tractor, fitted with a snotro attachment! I was able to get it back in working condition (hadn't started in 3 years according to neighbors), it now starts and the attchments seems to be working. We're getting 4 inches of snow tonight so I'll be able to try it tomorrow.

Now, enough intro, here's the question: can I lock the differential on it? I have a really long, really steep driveway and I had asphalt layed this year, so I know traction will be a nightmare. I have tire chains already and will try to figure how to fill the tires with fluid. I already have a box with 70lbs of scrap on the back (was there already).

There is a slot with a sticker saying left unlocked and right locked differential. But, here's the catch, no lever coming out of the slot. Nothing about it in the manual.

Thanks!


----------

